# Nashville, TN CCO (Opry Mills Mall)



## missgingerlee (May 22, 2007)

Went in today and found about 5 Sweetie Cakes quads, 4 or 5 Well Plumed quads, 8 or nine different colors of Fluidlines, Several eyeshadows from the Lure Collection, and some of the Holiday 2006 lip glosses too. 

My boyfriend just held everything that I wanted, wondering why the heck I needed more makeup.


----------



## Larkin (May 23, 2007)

This is music to my ears.  I'm guessing you went to the Off Saks 5th Ave. store.?  I didn't know they sold MAC products there.  How much were they? If you don't mind me asking. Also, did they have any pigments?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 23, 2007)

Awesome. Someone just did a CP for from that CCO. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_This is music to my ears.  I'm guessing you went to the Off Saks 5th Ave. store.?  I didn't know they sold MAC products there.  How much were they? If you don't mind me asking. Also, did they have any pigments?_

 
Off saks does not sell Mac, she is referring to the Cosmetics Company Store, go out of Saks and turn right, its about two stores down across from starbucks. And they NEVER have full pigments jars, but when i was there on sunday there was one holiday cool pigment set left


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2007)

Did you see any Waternymph?


----------



## missgingerlee (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Did you see any Waternymph?_

 

No I didn't. But I'm going to go back in a week or so and see what they've got.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been looking for a CCO in TN, i didn't know one was there. I am so going up there tommorrow! Thanks!


----------



## adored (Jun 3, 2007)

I hate how they always have the same ol' stuff! (That White pigment has been there for at least a year!) It seems like they never get a shipment in, or maybe I'm just in there too much.


----------



## adored (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_I have been looking for a CCO in TN, i didn't know one was there. I am so going up there tommorrow! Thanks!_

 
There is also one in Sevierville, Tennessee. I stop by there when we go on our yearly vacation up in Gatlinburg. Last October they had a pretty good selection, so it may be worth checking out if it's close to you.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 3, 2007)

Ack, I am in Spring Hill/Franklin area. Its to long of a drive. But, heading up to Green Hills instead to splurge on the Moonbathe Collection.


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 5, 2007)

a few months ago there were tons of waternymph..havent been there since. i need to go back and see what they've got.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 18, 2007)

*nashville, TN.*

okay, so a couple of days ago i was at the rivergate mac counter and the MA was taking things off the shelves that they were, like, discontinuing at this particular counter...

today i went again and asked the manager what exactly happens with it [i feared it would be the same as the returned items] and she told me that they go to the cosmetics store at opry mills AT A DISCOUNT PRICE. i am not even joking. i freaked out. 

so, girls, enjoy.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: nashville, TN.*

Ohhh sweetness, too bad I'm not in Nashville right now.


----------



## moondream (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, I really need to go back to Opry Mills. I haven't been there in over a year but everytime I'd go into the CCO in the past, all of the MAC stuff would be trashed. Everything had been opened and the product would be smeared all over the containers and displays...sounds like they've cleaned up and fix that problem.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 3, 2007)

Guess I'll have to stop by there when I'm town at the end of the month...


----------



## te.amo.mac (Aug 9, 2007)

anyone been lately? i wanna go since im visiting family in clarksvile! thx


----------



## te.amo.mac (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm off to the opry mills mall, hoping to find some good stuff! i will update this post when i get back.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 11, 2007)

I didn't even know that there was one in TN. I had been trying to find out where the closest one was for a while now. I went to the Green Hills store yesterday and the guy was talking about it. How long has it been there because it has been a long time since I have been out to Opry Mills?  I'm in Brentwood so it's a long drive but I will have to check it out soon. I would have gone right over there but I'm spending all my time getting my daughter all her supplies for her freshman year in college.  I'll have more time in a couple of weeks so I will have to check it out. How much are the items dicounted?


----------



## candaces (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll be going here next week! Has anyone been recently?


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candaces* 

 
_I'll be going here next week! Has anyone been recently?_

 
I went for the first time last Wednesday and here's my haul:

Large MAC Brushroll--this will be great for traveling
Delphic F/L
Jadeye F/L
Frostlite F/L
Prescriptives Virtual Matte foundation

So, I got out of there for right at $90. But I plan to visit there soon as there were a couple or so e/s that I'm thinking about. I hope they get in some MAC brushes. I would so love to buy some at a discount. Good Luck and let us know your haul.


----------



## adored (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a heads up that as of yesterday they had about 8 Glissade MSF's & they actually had some pigments for once! The ones I can remember were Frost, Helium, Apricot Pink & Lovely Lily.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candaces* 

 
_I'll be going here next week! Has anyone been recently?_

 
Did you come out with a good haul?


----------



## candaces (Sep 22, 2007)

I only got 2 eyeshadows, zeal and a grey color I can't remember the name of right now.

They actually had a pretty good selection I think. Lots of fluidlines, nail polishes, glissade msf, shimmer powder, a few eyeshadows (i remember budding beauty), can't remember what all else. Oh yeah, they also had a few prep and prime eye, i know.


----------



## thenovice (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm heading up there tomorrow (geez, its like a 45 minute drive) and i haven't been in over a year. If anyone has been recently, is it worth looking? And pigments, fluidlines, ect; that are worth buying?  Also, i really was looking to try the BB shimmerbrick, and i was wondering if they still have those in? Its been a year, but they had a ton last time, haha. Thanks!


----------



## adored (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_I'm heading up there tomorrow (geez, its like a 45 minute drive) and i haven't been in over a year. If anyone has been recently, is it worth looking? And pigments, fluidlines, ect; that are worth buying?  Also, i really was looking to try the BB shimmerbrick, and i was wondering if they still have those in? Its been a year, but they had a ton last time, haha. Thanks!_

 
I haven't been in about a month but last time I was there they had tons of pigments, eyeshadows & lipglasses. I also remember seeing some of the Novel Twist stuff including the pearlizer sets and the holiday palettes. They also had Gold & Brownie BB shimmerbricks. Make sure you update us!


----------



## thenovice (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adored* 

 
_I haven't been in about a month but last time I was there they had tons of pigments, eyeshadows & lipglasses. I also remember seeing some of the Novel Twist stuff including the pearlizer sets and the holiday palettes. They also had Gold & Brownie BB shimmerbricks. Make sure you update us!_

 
Thank you thank you! And i definately will!


----------



## thenovice (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, so, heres what i saw. I wasn't in there for long, it was pretty packed.
There was bb shimmerbricks in peony and brownie, neither of which i bought. Then for MAC there was tons of pigments (mauvement, provenence, air-de-blue, coccomotion, copperclast [i think?], and a few others.) and there were mostly face products, they had a beauty powder from novel twist, the orange pearlizer from novel twist, a gorgeous bronze highlighter from ballonacy (i didn't buy, wayyy to dark for me, but GORGEOUS!), then silver dusk loose beauty powder, holiday lip/eye sets from this year, and thats all that really stood out. But it was mostly novel twist stuff, and there were about 9 different pigments, i just don't remember them all. Oh, and about 8 or so different glimmershimmers.


----------



## kalikana (Apr 18, 2008)

Someone from mac_cosmetics on LJ said that this CCO had Lightscapades.. so sad I don't live don't have CCO's here in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can anyone do a CP for me, pleeeease? I'm like.. desperate. lol. xD


----------



## saab (Jun 27, 2008)

i live half an hr away from this mall , anyone been there recently ?


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_i live half an hr away from this mall , anyone been there recently ?_

 
Not yet, going over there next week hopefully and will report back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA--phoned yesterday & they are still there. So I hope to make a raid this week.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it post whoring if it's a few days apart? lol

Ok, so I'm new to MAC so maybe I'm just easy to impress, but this place was nearly overwhelming! A full quarter of the store is MAC. Lipglass, dazzleglass, plushglass, chromeglass...are there other kinds of glass I've missed? Cuz I'd bet they had some of them all. And lipsticks and slimshines and lipgelees! Only saw one Tendertone, Warm Smile.

They had an assortment of foundations and powders, and concealers; brow outliners; facial cleansers, Charged Waters and so forth. Eye liners, kohl, Powerpoint, and liquid. Cute little bags and cases with various groups of lip glosses or eye shadows. I'm sure y'all know what they are called, I don't. (some of them were called Royal Assets) A number of nail polishes including a great blue one I almost bought for my toenails. (did I mention they had a blue lipstick?? Go ahead, laugh at my ignorance, I so don't care. hehe)

They only had a few individual eye shadows and blushes, but quite a few pigments! I've never really had time to play with them, and I didn't today, but a couple of minutes is better than nothing. They're neat.

My haulage: 2 lipgelees, Lilacrush (a backup, it's one of my faves) and Moonstone. 1 blush, Raisin. 1 eyeliner, Powerpoint in Engraved. And 1 pigment, Your Ladyship. 

I can't say how this store compares to other CCOs of course; but while I was there a group of ladies came in & got very excited about the selection. They bought several lippies & told the staff how nice this store was compared to the one they usually go to, which was somewhere in Missouri, I think.


----------



## karebear3289 (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone been recently?? How much MAC would you say they have? More or Less than the Sevierville CCO if you know??


Thanks!


----------



## jasminefoxedme (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karebear3289* 

 
_Anyone been recently?? How much MAC would you say they have? More or Less than the Sevierville CCO if you know??
 Thanks!_

 
I was there on Friday and they had a pretty good selection, but it's the only one I've been to, so I can't compare it to anything. They had enough that I spent over $200!


----------



## saab (Jul 25, 2008)

i went there last sunday , they just 3-4 eyeshadows , i think they had cosmic e/s there .
they had the belightful highlighter , a sculpt and shape (dont rem the name ) 1 cream blush and i think 1-2 blushes .

they had no paint pots that i could see but they had quite a few fluidlines brassy,delphic ..

they had some nice lipglasses there i picked up corps de ballet from there , they had some lippies as well ..cant remember the names though . 

they had fluid blushes as well and charged water ..HTH !!


----------



## karebear3289 (Aug 8, 2008)

Going to this CCO next week while i'm in Nashville..has anyone been lately??


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 9, 2008)

i went in today...they have a lot more mac than the last time i was there...

they have novel twist eye and lip palettes. a freaking stylistics lip palette. pretty much all of holiday 07...they even have brush sets...they had a few fafi iridescent powders. LOTS of skincare.


----------



## Bluejay (Aug 10, 2008)

I went yesterday.  If you've been in the last few months or so, most of it is pretty much the same but here's what I found (that I can remember lol):

Shadows - Cosmic (lots), Newly Minted, Flourishing, Prussian (one left) and a couple of others

Blushes - no powder, a few blushcremes

Lip - most of the lip products were the same but they do have a pretty big selection.  For lipsticks, they have a couple of the c-shock (blast-o-blue and another), Viva Glam VI, one Heatherette (Lollipop Loving).  Lipglasses and Plushglasses were the same.  They had quite a few Chromeglasses but I didn't check any shades.  There were a few lip tints, one tendertone and some other lip products.

No paintpots, but I did see paints, fluidlines and eyeliners.

They had two Fafi Iridescent powders (one was Belightful).

There were about ten pigments or so.  I remember Your Ladyship (one left) and Sweet Sienna.


Sorry I couldn't be more specific on some of the products.  They have a pretty good selection of Bobbi Brown, Clinique and Origins in addition to MAC so I think it's definitely worth a trip.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bluejay* 

 
_I went yesterday.  If you've been in the last few months or so, most of it is pretty much the same but here's what I found (that I can remember lol):

Shadows - Cosmic (lots), Newly Minted, Flourishing, Prussian (one left) and a couple of others

Blushes - no powder, a few blushcremes

Lip - most of the lip products were the same but they do have a pretty big selection.  For lipsticks, they have a couple of the c-shock (blast-o-blue and another), Viva Glam VI, one Heatherette (Lollipop Loving).  Lipglasses and Plushglasses were the same.  They had quite a few Chromeglasses but I didn't check any shades.  There were a few lip tints, one tendertone and some other lip products.

No paintpots, but I did see paints, fluidlines and eyeliners.

They had two Fafi Iridescent powders (one was Belightful).

There were about ten pigments or so.  I remember Your Ladyship (one left) and Sweet Sienna.


Sorry I couldn't be more specific on some of the products.  They have a pretty good selection of Bobbi Brown, Clinique and Origins in addition to MAC so I think it's definitely worth a trip.  Hope this helps!_

 
haha. we were there on the same day!


----------



## jenny88 (Aug 31, 2008)

I went to the CCO in Opry Mills this afternoon (8/31/08). I usually try to make a trip about once a month. The sales lady once told me that they usually get a new shipment in at the end of each month, but sometimes they may only get one or two new MAC items if any. 

This trip, they had pretty much the same things as the last time I was there about two weeks ago. They did get a new shipment in since I was last there, but they must not have received a lot of MAC, as the only new items I noticed were MSF in Light Flush, Antiquetease baked shadow in Earthly Riches (I grabbed one of these - beautiful! Don't remember how much these retailed for in the MAC store but they were $11.75 at CCO) and MSF Natural in Light. 

As for the stuff that they've consistently had in stock the last few times I've been there, here are the few that I remember: 

Pigments ($13.75) in Your Ladyship, Sweet Sienna, Revved-Up, Goldstroke, Golden Lemon, Provence, Smoke Signals, Aire de Blu 

Fluidlines: Blacktrack, Uppity, Brassy

Highlighters: Belightful, Softdew

MSF in Warmth 

Eyeshadows: Flourishing, Tete-a-tint, Newly Minted

They had tons of lipglasses and lipstick - too many to recall! 

It's kind of hit or miss with this CCO but I'd say it's worth the trip if you are in the area.


----------



## saab (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenny88* 

 
_I went to the CCO in Opry Mills this afternoon (8/31/08). I usually try to make a trip about once a month. The sales lady once told me that they usually get a new shipment in at the end of each month, but sometimes they may only get one or two new MAC items if any. 

This trip, they had pretty much the same things as the last time I was there about two weeks ago. They did get a new shipment in since I was last there, but they must not have received a lot of MAC, as the only new items I noticed were MSF in Light Flush, Antiquetease baked shadow in Earthly Riches (I grabbed one of these - beautiful! Don't remember how much these retailed for in the MAC store but they were $11.75 at CCO) and MSF Natural in Light. 

As for the stuff that they've consistently had in stock the last few times I've been there, here are the few that I remember: 

Pigments ($13.75) in Your Ladyship, Sweet Sienna, Revved-Up, Goldstroke, Golden Lemon, Provence, Smoke Signals, Aire de Blu 

Fluidlines: Blacktrack, Uppity, Brassy

Highlighters: Belightful, Softdew

MSF in Warmth 

Eyeshadows: Flourishing, Tete-a-tint, Newly Minted

They had tons of lipglasses and lipstick - too many to recall! 

It's kind of hit or miss with this CCO but I'd say it's worth the trip if you are in the area. _

 
Yep same stuff as the poster said above , the lipglasses they had some new ones - Viva glam V , prr.. are the ones i remember ...


----------



## saab (Oct 4, 2008)

any new updates from this place ??


----------



## jenny88 (Oct 5, 2008)

I hit the Opry Land CCO this afternoon. They still have most of items from my report on 8/31 plus a few new things, including: 

Pigments: Steel Blue, Lovely Lilly, Golden Olive, Mutiny, Viz-a-Violet and Bell Bottom Blue. 

Shadows: Blanc Type, Typographic and Handwritten from the Matte2 Collection, Pagan from the Alexander McQueen collection and the Family Silver mineralized shadow duo. 

They also had the Fafi Quad 1, which includes Vanilla, Hey, Pink Venus and Howzat. It was around $26. 

I'm sure I missed a couple of others, but these are the new things I can remember.


----------



## saab (Feb 2, 2009)

i went there on sat and they had alot of new eyeshadows , 3 from the starflash collection dream maker , talent pool , glamour check.

they had 2 cool heat collection eyeshadows - gulf stream and cool heat. 
they had print , tete a tint and a few more .
they had all of the neo sci fi eyeshadows , 2 blushes from neo sci fi .
Lipsticks and lipglosses as usual . and some holiday sets , the color forms one .


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone been to this CCO recently? I go on a regular basis to the Sevierville one since that is closer to me. Just wanted to know if they have the same stuff  as the one in Sevierville, which has picked up in the selection  and is awesome.

I may just plan a trip to Nashville just to go to the CCO!!


----------



## jenny88 (May 2, 2009)

Just returned from the Opry Mills CCO. I try to hit it about once a month and right now it's as well-stocked as I've ever seen it! Did some major damage... Here are the items I remember seeing: 

TONS of new eyeshadows - Nylon, Brule, Black Tied, Sable, Yogurt, Omega, Charcoal Brown, Romp, Paradisco, French Cuff, Ricepaper and tons that I am forgetting. (Their eyeshadow stock is usually pathetic, but they have tons right now- LE and Permanent) They also had some quads, including the Tempting quad. 

MSF - So Ceylon, Light Flush, Gold Deposit, Petticoat, Refined

Mineralize Blush - Warm Soul & Gleeful 

Pigments - They have the same ones they've had for the last few months. The new ones they've added since I was there about a month ago are: Gold Mode, Mega-Rich, Copperbeam, Melon, Gilded Green and a couple more. 

If you haven't been in awhile, now is a great time to go!


----------



## paradiscolove23 (May 26, 2009)

Ignore/delete this post please. My computer messed up and submitted it before I was ready.


----------



## paradiscolove23 (May 26, 2009)

Hey everyone! I just got back from the Opry Mills CCO!

Alot of what jenny88 mentioned is still there, however here's what I saw (and didn't see)

They had:

Eyeshadow: Cool Heat, Meet the Fleet, Pagan, Time and Space, 
Pigments: Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Lovely Lilly, 
Paints: Flammable, Untitled, a green one, a purpley one (kind of the color of Burnt Burgendy pigment)
Paint Pots: Fresco Rose, Constructivist, Groundwork, Moss Scape, and a pink one
Enchanting Vermillion Brush Set (I think, there was a brush set that was red)
Little Darlings Warm Pigments Set
Little Darlings Eye Pencils Set
Little Darlings Lip Set (I can't remember which one)
Both Fafi Quads
Some Fafi Dolls
Fafi Bag
2 Colour Forms Advanced Brush Kits (I picked up one of them)
A bunch of Slimshines and Lipglasses and Pro Long Wears
Heatherette Trio 2
Charged Water
A Bunch of Tendertones
All the MSFs jenny88 mentioned
Brushes: 222, 190


I Did Not See:

Paintpots: Blackground, Painterly, Artifact, Bare Study
Any Barbie
Any Dazzleglasses
Fix+
Full Size 187

I hope that helped some of you. If you have any questions about whether they had a specific product, feel free to ask and try to help!


----------



## jenny88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just got back and these are some of the new items for June: 

Overrich Pigments: Vintage Gold, Blonde's Gold, Museum Bronze, Antique Green, still have Copperbeam from last month (basically they have all from the Overrich collection except Heritage Rouge)

Mauvement Pigment 

Tender Baby Tendertone (was so excited to see this!)

Feeling Beauty Powder Blush 

Eyeshadow: Go, Phloof!, Shale


----------



## MACaddict21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone know what the current stock is like at the Opry Mills CCO? Wondering if they have a good selection of brushes.


----------



## jenny88 (Jul 4, 2009)

I PM'd you, MACaddict21, but in case anyone else is interested...

Went to CCO yesterday afternoon and here's what they had in the way of brushes: 

222 fluff shadow brush (like the 217 but longer and narrower) 
275 shadow brush (like the 272 but fuller and with brown hairs)  
242 flat taklon shadow brush
181 face brush (looks like a big foundation brush but I think used for powder) 
239 eyeliner brush (flat, duo fibre) 

They also had a couple of random spoolies and brow combs.

I may be forgetting a couple but these are the main ones. Hope this helps!


----------



## paradiscolove23 (Jul 9, 2009)

jenny88, could you prehaps tell me if there was anything new since your last report? Thanks!


----------



## jacquiqui (Jul 10, 2009)

went there yesterday and the day before and they had a great selection! tons of neo sci fi shadows... some for the cool heat collection.. and they had mont blac and the other carbon-ish shadow with violet glitter... 4 msfs... they had the natural/shimmer ones and 3 natural mfs.. (medium, light medium and dark) 4 or 5 paint pots, rich metal0x highlighters, tons of holiday stuff, they had fafi eyes 1, heatherette pallette (the pink, purple one) some dame edna stuff, lip conditioners and tendertones... tons of fafi stuff (shirt, scarf, dolls, tote)... let me know if you want to know if they had any specific stuff... that's all i can think at the top of my head right now.


----------



## paradiscolove23 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacquiqui* 

 
_went there yesterday and the day before and they had a great selection! tons of neo sci fi shadows... some for the cool heat collection.. and they had mont blac and the other carbon-ish shadow with violet glitter... 4 msfs... they had the natural/shimmer ones and 3 natural mfs.. (medium, light medium and dark) 4 or 5 paint pots, rich metal0x highlighters, tons of holiday stuff, they had fafi eyes 1, heatherette pallette (the pink, purple one) some dame edna stuff, lip conditioners and tendertones... tons of fafi stuff (shirt, scarf, dolls, tote)... let me know if you want to know if they had any specific stuff... that's all i can think at the top of my head right now._

 
Thank you so much! Last time I was there, they had one of the Heatherette compacts. Do you remember if they still have it and if so if it was Alpha Girl or Smooth Harmony?


----------



## jacquiqui (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paradiscolove23* 

 
_Thank you so much! Last time I was there, they had one of the Heatherette compacts. Do you remember if they still have it and if so if it was Alpha Girl or Smooth Harmony?_

 
i think it was smooth harmony (the bronze shade) because if it was alpha girl, i would've bought it!


----------



## karebear3289 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacquiqui* 

 
_went there yesterday and the day before and they had a great selection! tons of neo sci fi shadows... some for the cool heat collection.. and they had mont blac and the other carbon-ish shadow with violet glitter... 4 msfs... they had the natural/shimmer ones and 3 natural mfs.. (medium, light medium and dark) 4 or 5 paint pots, rich metal0x highlighters, tons of holiday stuff, they had fafi eyes 1, heatherette pallette (the pink, purple one) some dame edna stuff, lip conditioners and tendertones... tons of fafi stuff (shirt, scarf, dolls, tote)... let me know if you want to know if they had any specific stuff... that's all i can think at the top of my head right now._

 
do you know if they had Solar White e/s?


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karebear3289* 

 
_do you know if they had Solar White e/s?_

 
I may be going out there tomorrow and I can check it out for you if I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: checked on 7/16/09 and there was no Solar White


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 16, 2009)

So I went out there today and the selection was indeed impressive.  They still had all of the stuff jacquiqui mentioned, and I saw a couple e/s from BBR.  I picked up Top Knot, which I had been looking for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay me. They also had some mineralize blushes but I can't think which ones except Gleeful because I bought that one lol.  Definitely worth a look if you're in the area!


----------



## candaces (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone been recently?


----------



## mambomermaid (Aug 7, 2009)

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i went about 2 weeks ago and i picked up some mineralize skin finish, a lipglass (i was impressed w/their selection of lippies), 2 holiday sets, a studio mist foundation and some estee lauder items.

i noticed a good selection of pigments, skin stuff, some really cute brush sets that were tempting, a decent selection of foundations, a few fluidlines and pp's,  a few dame edna, heatherette and fafi items, and i was really tempted by some nail polishes as well.

they did not have strobe cream or liquid which i had gone in looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will probably be back to opry mills for tax-free weekend shopping and will check it out again...


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 11, 2009)

I unexpectedly ended up at this CCO today, and I think they had a fairly decent selection. 

Some highlights:
-Heatherette Trio 2 (purple one)
-Both 2009 Nordstrom Anniversary Palettes (sorry, I forget the name!)
-Lip bag from ^ collection (Spiceflower and Soft Illusion are the l/s)
-Palettes, Brush sets, Makeup sets from Holiday 08
-2008 Colorforms Palettes (lips & eyes)
-Fafi Quads (both)
-Fafi t-shirts, dolls
-MSFs: Light Flush, Petticoat, Blonde, Brunette, Refined
-Pigments (tons!): Blonde's Gold, Spiritualize, Gilded Green, Antique Gold, Mega Rich, Royal Flush, Mutiny, Steel Blue, Bell-Bottom Blue- many more! A few glitters, such as Jewelmarine, Antique Bronze, etc.
-Eyeshadows: Naughty Nauticals, Cool Heat, Neo Sci-Fi, Matte2; Mont Black, Femme Noir, Shale, etc. There were a ton of individual e/s
-MES: Hot Contrast, Brightside/Gallery Girl, Earthly Riches, Family Silver, a couple trios from Red She Said 08, etc.
-Lipsticks: Honeymoon (Moonbathe), Pleasureseeker, other Neo Sci-Fi, Mattenes, Slimshines, etc.

-Quite a bit more...ask me for specifics...Did not see any HK stuff


----------



## candaces (Nov 19, 2009)

ill be going to this cco this weekend. has anyone been there this week? is there anything new other than what has been posted?


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 23, 2010)

Bump, just wondering if anyone has been here lately? If not I should be checking it out in a week or so. TIA


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, I'm back! They had a lot of the same stuff from last time (2 months ago!) but I think some new things as well.

They have *Redhead MSF*!!! And Brunette and Blonde- but Redhead is a rare find and they have tons of them! They also have Cheeky Bronze, Sunny by Nature, Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Refined, Perfect Topping, Light Flush.

MBs from Grand Duos including Moon River. A few others, didn't look too closely.

Tons of pigments: Blonde's Gold, Royal Flush, Gilded Green, Gold Stroke, Cocomotion, Antique Green, Vintage Gold, Circa Plum, Mutiny, Melon, Mega Rich, etc. 

Individual e/s including some older ones: Femme Noir, Petalescent, Fade, Vellum, Pen 'N Pink, Poison Pen, Scene, Bitter, Mont Black, Lotusland, Henna, Pincurl, French Cuff, Blue Flame, Warm Chill, Warming Trend, etc. Lots of MES, from Electroflash, Holiday 08. 

The look boxes from last year's Nordstrom's anniversary sale.

Lipsticks: 4N, 1N, Tribalist, Morange, Vanity's Child, Show Orchid, etc etc. Mattenes (a LOT), Slimshines (even more), etc. Tendertones in 4 or 5 shades, lip gelees in 4 or 5 shades, lip conditioners in 4-5 shades. Nothing stood out to me though.

Holiday 08 sets of all kinds (didn't see pigment sets though). Heatherette purple/pink trio, lots of older palettes. 

Anniversary sale 09 collection (name escapes me sorry!) both palettes, both lip bags, brush bags. 

Ask me if you're looking for anything specific. I did NOT see any HK stuff at all. HTH


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone know what blushes they have in?


----------



## TheCollector (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if they have the Holiday 09 stuff in yet??


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 28, 2010)

I just called to ask if they had a new shipment in (that was my only question) because the girlie last time said that they get a shipment in at the end of each month....Anyways, she said "You have to come in and see" ....what? I thought they could at least tell us if they had a new shipment or not?


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry for double posting....
They have quite a bit of pigments, newest being Rose Gold, Gold & Copper. Others being Heritage Rouge, Tan, Brash & Bold, Gilded Green, Antique Green...I forgot the rest sorry guys! There's quite a bit though. A few new e/s, along with the ones they already had....

I am terrible at remembering things off the top of my head, so if you are looking for anything in particular, PM me and ask. =]


----------



## lilibat (May 11, 2010)

i'm surprised noone mentioned it but this was destroyed as was all of Opry Mills in the Nashville last week. Not sure how long till they rebuild.


----------



## abbyquack (May 11, 2010)

Destroyed?! As in the building is irrepairable and they're starting over? Or like, it was badly flooded/damaged? Either way that's horrible! I was just there a couple months ago, I would have never imagined such a thing would happen!


----------



## DownInAHole (May 12, 2010)

There was 10 feet of standing water in the entire mall. The mall is still standing, but I am unsure of the damage that has occured and what they have to do with the building. I got a tiny article that said..."There's still no estimate when Opry Mills will reopen, but it's safe to say it will be months."


----------



## marusia (May 16, 2010)

They are working really fast on it. You could check facebook for "opry mills" to see the pictures. It's pretty sad! I just found out about Nashville's CCO this week as it's only 1 1/2 hours away. I was too late.


----------



## Dawn (May 17, 2010)

How sad looking at the picture on facebook...  My best friend lives in Nashville and we always went to Opry Mills whenever I'd visit so I could check out the CCO.


----------



## Bluejay (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, this Starbucks kiosk was directly across from the CCO (caffeine and MAC on discount - sold!!). 

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/4...3483154248.jpg

I have no doubt the mall will be open again before the Christmas  holidays.  I was there the Friday before it flooded and they had sooo  much nice stuff.  If only I had known, I'd have cleaned the place  out...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 3, 2010)

Is it sad that when I saw photos of the flooding specifically at Opry Mills, the first thing I thought of was the CCO?


----------



## candaces (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Is it sad that when I saw photos of the flooding specifically at Opry Mills, the first thing I thought of was the CCO?_

 
lol i thought the same thing!!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

so sad.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, so Opry Mills isn't opening back up anytime soon.

Has anyone heard if the CCO plans to open anywhere else?  I felt like it had more than enough traffic to warrant reopening *somewhere* around here.  I'm having some discount MAC withdrawals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus I missed a bunch of the In the Groove collection) lol!


----------



## leahrenae (Feb 22, 2012)

After checking the Opry Mills facebook page, it doesn't look like the CCO will be returning. I'm heart broken. I just moved to the Franklin area and found out about it and now it's gone 

  	Anyone know why it's not returning? Or will another store in a different location (besides the sevierville store) be opening?


----------



## Dawn (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh no!  When I got visit my best friend down in Nashville, we always stopped at Opry Mills so I could check the CCO.  I sure hope they open one up in the area!


----------

